# My Fat Rat Build



## rlhender (Jun 8, 2013)

Every now and then I like to get out of the box...This one is getting a custom seat and new pedals

Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks pretty cool. Bet you could make some xtra cash on the side as a part-time steamroller.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a good way to save money on chrome plating.
Nice job Rick!!!!

Frank


----------



## REC (Aug 3, 2013)

*Question???*

Rick,
I'm liking these fat tired bikes - I bought a different one though.

How is the chain to tire clearance on this bike? 
Secondly, what size are the tires?

I have something similar and am curious to see if the tire is the same size, as I had clearance issues at first, but have made a modification to the rear sprocket that allowed a litle more clearance. The alternative was the way I got it from the dealer - with the tire/wheel angled to the left.

Thanks,
REC


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2013)

I like the rims but those bars look like they're for an Orangutan to use. "Right turn, Clyde."


----------



## rlhender (Dec 20, 2013)

Afew updated pics


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Dec 20, 2013)

Please explain how and where that seat was done.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 21, 2013)

Skiptoothleather.com....My seat was the first one..really happy with the outcome

Rick


----------



## REC (Jan 19, 2014)

rlhender said:


> Skiptoothleather.com....My seat was the first one..really happy with the outcome
> 
> Rick




Love the seat, Like the bike too, but still want to know how the chain to tire clearance is on this. How much room do you have between them?

Thanks
REC

I have a fat bike too, it goes with my fat body!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*Cool bike*

But that seat is really something. I will look into this as well. Thanks.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet set of tires and wheels,Do you have to modify the frame for this set up.


----------

